# 120 gallon 450 litre - Quick pic update page 9



## Alastair (25 Mar 2011)

Right, here goes....

This is my first serious go at a planted tank. Had a massive leak on my other so with the help of my friend, we stripped down my old 450,boxed it up and started on this one. Until now ive never been serious about planting, and my orevious tank was just plants thrown in and left to there own devices, bit of ferts here and there and way too much fish. would just like to thank my friend paul at star aquatics for the help with the old tank, and also giving me all my carpeting plants for free!!!! very lush too. 

so here goes, 

*lighting:* 4x54 t5s (using only 2 for now for 7 hours)

*Filtration* tetratec ex1200 and ex2400

*substrate:* base layer of JBL Aquabasis plus, capped with tesco lightweight cat litter

*Hardscape:* very large trunk with roots, and a smaller piece opposite

*ferts:* tff plant nutrition from aquarium plant food dosing 5 ml per 50 litres so dosing for 350 litres given whats in the tank.

*co2*: currently waiting for delivery of a 3kg fe which should arrive by monday, looking for reg and diffuser

im very pleased i went with the cat litter though, cost me a total of about 15 pound and still had some left over and think the colour is lovely, its a bit light though but once settled and plants are rooted it shouldnt be a problem but for now i have turned down my flow.



so have just finished filling the tank so heres a couple of pics, will post more as i plant

Couldnt resist this for some reason





















Theres currently 7 bleack neon tetras, 1 chocolate gourami few ottos and 2 albino corys. ill be ordering about ten Red Cherry Shrimp too next week.

Plants are 5 pots of eleocharis which one im not sure as they are quite tall, about 10 cm. Lilaeopsis mauritiana, an echodorus ozelot and some anubias nana petite i think. Im thinking to plant the lilaeosis in small bunches from the left around the large wood, and on the right to the middle, and having eleocharis in the centre, which i want to keep very open and have no tall plants at all. in the centre towards the back id like some pogostomon erectus just to fill it in but keep low. not sure what to put behind the big wood as yet though. pogostomen stellata possibly with rotala?? any thoughts? also what plant coild i use to the far right to fill in around the smaller wood?
im waiting on some taiwan moss courtesy of a1matt which i can put onto the branches or roots should i say of the large wood.

comments and criticism very welcome

tank will have cleared by tomorrow so will start planting, thanks for looking guys


----------



## Alastair (26 Mar 2011)

*Re: 450l Juwel vision*

ok, so the tank has cleared up massively, so decided to plant some of the grasses to see how they look, bear in mind i havent done this before. 
it was a bit challenging though as i had no tweezers and the cat litter is very light. still looks pretty boring though as i have only foreground plants and nothing else as yet. 

 Also have just started dosing easy carbo until my co2 arrives to help the grasses along a little. What do people think??





some of the carpet plants in 




excuse the silicone under the smaller wood, im hoping to hide that with the plants, it just kept floating so had to attach it to slate, and the wood had been cut at weird angles
Thanks for looking

Al


----------



## Alastair (28 Mar 2011)

*Re: 450l Juwel vision*



			
				Corki said:
			
		

> Good start Al, looking forward to seeing it progress.



Thanks Corki, was beginning to think no one likes it   

Well ive worked out roughly what plants id like to go where which are:

Front left infront of the wood - Blyxa Japonica with Hemianthus Micranthemoides infront of that
Rear Left - Rotala Rotundafolia or possibly Myriophyllum Mattagrossense then the rotala to right of that.
Off centre left - Pogostemon Stellatus. 
Rear Centre - Pogostemon Erectus but kept relatively low ish
Off centre right - Pogostomen Stellatus 
Behind small wood and rear right - Heteranthera Zosterifolia and infront of that Hygrophila Corymbosa Siamensis.
Front right - some more Sosterifolia but kept about two inches high
In the centre along the edges of the woods ill be putting in some crypts, possibly wendtii to fill it in a bit..

I may change some of these but after spending a while looking at different plants etc these are what i think will look ok. Will be ordering the plants thursday/Friday 

What do people think?


----------



## Alastair (28 Mar 2011)

*Re: 450l Juwel vision*

i know what you mean about the flow to the left side, i would normally have had the spray bar attached but lost it when i dismantled my other tank, would you recommend i get a power head and attach it lowdown at the rear left of the tank then? i know the big wood will restrict flow to the lower parts of them if not. or rear right blowing across the back?
i gathered with the substrate, wood etc, that the tank is more about 350 to 380 lites, the filters total 3500 lph, given they run about 60 to 70% of this i think i read on here.

i know its what i think that counts, was just keen to see what people think of my plant arrangement as its very much a learning curve at present


----------



## Alastair (28 Mar 2011)

*Re: 450l Juwel vision*



			
				Corki said:
			
		

> It’s really important to get your flow right once you’ve started using CO2. It isn’t really a good idea to have a powerhead low level in high tech tanks. This is because as soon as CO2 enters the tank all it wants to do is head for the surface and escape. Placing the powerhead high level, slightly pointing down will force the CO2 back to substrate level and carpeting plants. Having the second spraybar in place to the left will help a lot.
> 
> 
> With media your filters turnover is about 2100 l/h. Assuming your tanks water capacity is 380 litres, this leaves you 1700 l/h short of the magic 10x figure. I would be inclined to use a couple of small, adjustable circulation pumps with the spraybars bouncing flow off the front glass. Although I’m not sure how this would work with the curved front. It’s just a case of try it and see. Small adjustable 720 to 1600l/h circulation pumps can be found on ebay. They are made by the same manufacturer as Maxi-jet powerheads but unfortunately I cant remember the name, sorry. They’re about £20ish.



Ahhh I had it that it was 10x including media etc. I'm not sure I'd want more spray bars along the back, but on the other hand I'm not sure additional powerheads pointing towards the front would either as maybe theyd push the flow towards the centre and the sides of the tank may suffer flow wise....


----------



## JohnC (29 Mar 2011)

*Re: 450l Juwel vision*

Hiya,

Your a man after my own heart with that big chunk of wood. 

I can't echo Corki enough though on the flow issue. I've had no end of issues with CO2 distribution due to the large stumps of wood in my corner creating dead spots. Koralia and an extra internal filter help me massively.

Plants wise, Moss the hell out of the wood . I'd love to send you some of my weeping moss for the top of the right stump, would be cool cascading down the sides, but i need it all for my new project. 

Best Regards,
John


----------



## Alastair (29 Mar 2011)

*Re: 450l Juwel vision*

Hi john,
i must be, i saw this piece and just couldnt resist buying it, i was originally just going to go with only plants. Ill be mossing some of the branches on the big wood with taiwan moss, and maybe the big trunk of it too, but will certainly look out for some weeping moss to use on the wood on the right, i think it will look good.

Flow wise, im just in two minds as to invest in say a koralia, or go with an extra filter, but saying that id still get flow issues with the large wood, so maybe the koralia would be a better idea, attached to the front right blowin down and left??


----------



## JohnC (29 Mar 2011)

*Re: 450l Juwel vision*



			
				ALt81 said:
			
		

> Hi john,
> i must be, i saw this piece and just couldnt resist buying it, i was originally just going to go with only plants. Ill be mossing some of the branches on the big wood with taiwan moss, and maybe the big trunk of it too, but will certainly look out for some weeping moss to use on the wood on the right, i think it will look good.
> 
> Flow wise, im just in two minds as to invest in say a koralia, or go with an extra filter, but saying that id still get flow issues with the large wood, so maybe the koralia would be a better idea, attached to the front right blowin down and left??



For the Rio 180 i'm going to replace my corner with i've got two ex 1200's so hopefully i won't need the Koralia. Tbh thou, they are pretty damn cheap for the nano one and very useful if you find you have dead spots.

Best Regards,
John


----------



## Anonymous (30 Mar 2011)

*Re: 450l Juwel vision*

hi nice scape should look good when grown in i agree lots of moss covering the stumps would look awsome


----------



## Alastair (31 Mar 2011)

*Re: 450l Juwel vision*

Hoping so, have just planted two lots of limnophelia aromatics, rotala wallichii and ludgwigia glandulosa to help with preventing algae as im beginning to see it appearing. Not sure on the positioning of them yet but will be putting up pictures over the weekend when everything is finally planted:0)


----------



## Alastair (23 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 gallon 450l Juwel vision*

Right, finally getting round to udating my journal. The tank didnt get much done to it for a bit. around about 2 months ago i finally got stuck in properly, pulled out most of the stems as they grew too quickly for me and the addition of pressurised co2 just made it worse   .
changes to equipment are as follows:

now run two fx5 filters
pressurised co2 via 22kg cylinder, up reg and super atomiser internal diffuser which runs into 1 of the intakes.
upgraded from 4 x 54 watt t5s to a twin 150w halide unit with 2 54watt t5s
co2 on at 12, t5s on at 2, halides on 4 till 8 , co2 off then lights out at ten works well and no visible pest algae other than a bit of green spot on the glass.
Full EI dosing 5 out of 7 days and 50% water change on saturday.

decided to just go with a more jungle theme with the big piece of wood not giving much scope to anything in the way of scaping.

heres current pics taken with iphone so not great

my view from the sofa





full shot





one of my chocolate gouramis scouraging





view from the top 





as you can see its very much a collectoritis sort of tank, but im very happy with it for my first high tech go. I love the blyxa which is growing mental since i went with the halides, its got a really nice pinkish hue to it and it pearls for britain. Im very happy i went with the halides, albeit yes alot of light when all are on, but i love the shimmering it gives off in the tank. excuse the arcadia feet its resting on. ive got some nice arched poles being made by a welders next to me to stand up behind the tank to hold it. Unfortunately, my cardinals tend to hide away a fair bit when they come on. would introducing more of them bring them out? i have twenty in so far. 

i think im lucky in that i havent had any real problem with algae, other than a bit of green spot but that seems to be under control now. 

have just put in some helferi at the very front which im hoping will do well, tried HC and glosso and had no luck at all. fingers crossed.

must admit my favourite fish in here so far has to be my chocolate gouramis, great characters and despite me thinking thed be hiding away, there always out and come up to you when you pop your face to the tank. greedy bleeders too. Despite the fact i have lots of fish it doesnt look like theres hardly any in there with how big it is.

Ill be looking to eventually move the big wood out of it so i can try to scape it a little more. it impacts with flow alot too.

The only real problem i have, is that overnight i get an oily film on the surface, but by about mid photperiod it seems to have almost gone. Any ideas?

Hope it looks ok for a first attempt thanks everyone for all the help and advice so far


----------



## Iain Sutherland (23 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 gallon 450l vision update with pics*

Hey alastair, looking nice, i must have missed this journal when you started it. The wood looks really nice, shame its a hinderance though.  Large pieces of wood are the motivation for pulling my bow front down.  A lot of people spend so much time thinking about lighting, do i have enough/ too much?? etc, that flow seems to get lost in the noise.  This was my first tank and i certainly didnt really read anything about flow until i joined this forum a few months back. Talking about light, i would like a little more 
All your plants look nice and healthy bud, just need to get those Kribs in there... and the SAE and killi's if you want them all..?
Catch ya later.


----------



## Alastair (23 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 gallon 450l vision update with pics*

cheers mate, i know its not every ones cup of tea by a long shot, but im happy so far with it, its been more of a learning curve how to grow nice healthy plants and no or little algae. still have to sort the centre rear out with some taller plants at the back but overall it looks not too bad i think


----------



## Iain Sutherland (23 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 gallon 450l vision update with pics*

You think right!
Nice to see the Blyxa is going well as this is on my plant list.
What are you planning for the middle??


----------



## Jim (23 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 gallon 450l vision update with pics*

Beautiful tank


----------



## Tom (24 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 gallon 450l vision update with pics*

Wow that looks good - must be very impressive to see in person. Fish must love it!

Tom


----------



## Alastair (24 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 gallon 450l vision update with pics*



			
				easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> You think right!
> Nice to see the Blyxa is going well as this is on my plant list.
> What are you planning for the middle??



well i really like the ludwigia repens rubin that ive put in, was green at first but is chamging to a really nice pinkish red and growing really well, so am going to take some cuttings of that and put behind my ozelots at the rear to replace the hygro polysperma which is like a weed now.

ive also kindly been given an aponogaten crispus red off a member on here whos closing his tank down so the will go in the left side top break up some of the greens. Have just done a water change today and decided on the front left side im going to take out my saggitaria and replace with blyxa as im really liking it at the minute and the crispus red will contrast nicely with it


----------



## JohnC (27 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 gallon 450l vision update with pics*

Ah mate that has gone really well.

Congrats!


----------



## Alastair (27 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 gallon 450l vision update with pics*



			
				hijac said:
			
		

> Ah mate that has gone really well.
> 
> Congrats!



Thanks mate, im quite pleased myself, its nice to look at anyway. Not up to the standard of most tanks on here but it keeps me entertained. the challenge will be when the big wood comes out and i go for purely lots of plants. The bow front does make it awkward for a layout i think


----------



## JohnC (29 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 gallon 450l vision update with pics*



			
				Alastair said:
			
		

> hijac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




When I first whipped out the giant log bits from my corner I put in some bendy redmoor roots with moss on as hardscape. Allowed much more planting space and still allowed moss (which i really like). I'd advise that. A bendy root rammed into the substrate securely has a tiny footprint.

Best Regards,
John


----------



## Alastair (29 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 gallon 450l vision update with pics*

Have just had a look at your journal and see what you mean. I'd like to try sonething similar to your tree style with this tank. Or just the planted side Like your earlier ones. Can't make my mind up. I'll be sad to see the big piece of wood go when it does as it's a really nice piece to see in person. I should have stood it up on it's roots really so it appears to be a tree submerged but hey


----------



## Matt Warner (30 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 gallon 450l vision update with pics*

Nice tank mate, looks lush and green and I bet the fish love it!


----------



## Jim (30 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 gallon 450l vision update with pics*

Tank looks very nice, I reckon the ludwigia repens rubin in time will contrast fantastically with the green of the other plants.


----------



## plantbrain (30 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 gallon 450l vision update with pics*

Serious light there!


----------



## Alastair (30 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 gallon 450l vision update with pics*



			
				Matty1983 said:
			
		

> Nice tank mate, looks lush and green and I bet the fish love it!



Cheers matey. Yeah they do much more now it's grown in, the cardinals just spend all day nipping in and out of the ocelots at the back with the ember tetras chasing. Funnily enough it's my Chocolate gouramis that spend all day out in the open. I'd have thought would have been the other way. 



			
				Jim said:
			
		

> Tank looks very nice, I reckon the ludwigia repens rubin in time will contrast fantastically with the green of the other plants.



Hey jim, thanks mate. I really like the ludwigia now it's getting it's colours. It goes through stages of going really deep red then a lighter shade then deep again. Have just trimmed it and planted the cuttings at the back so fingers crossed they'll be popping up next week I reckon if not sooner. 



			
				plantbrain said:
			
		

> Serious light there!


 :?  Oops! I know, and though that when I was offered the halide unit but couldn't resist. I've actually moved the unit higher up now and reduced the halide burst to just 3 hours too. So far so good. Ive found growth to be awesome with the halides to be honest, and the tank has a whole different look to it when they're on. Not cheap on the electric bill though I've noticed.


----------



## Alastair (30 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 gallon 450l vision update with pics*



			
				plantbrain said:
			
		

> Serious light there!



Infact tom, speaking of the wood man, I'm going to be pulling out the big lump of wood from out of it shortly, out of all the wood you may have, is there a piece/pieces you personally think would suit this tank?


----------



## Ian Holdich (30 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 gallon 450l vision update with pics*

looks stunning mate, i bet people go straight over to the tank when they go into the room. 

Do you use RO water in there with those Choc Gouramis? I saw some of these the other week, was really tempted until i read about them. They appear to be more sensitive than Discus!


----------



## Alastair (30 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 gallon 450l vision update with pics*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> looks stunning mate, i bet people go straight over to the tank when they go into the room.
> 
> Do you use RO water in there with those Choc Gouramis? I saw some of these the other week, was really tempted until i read about them. They appear to be more sensitive than Discus!



Hey mate. Thanks I'm glad you think it looks so nice. I'm still unsure at the moment. Just planning in what to do for a rescape. Its missing something!! Can't think what though. 

Regarding the chocolate gouramis, just plain old tap water from the tap using a hose, I know they are supposed to be really sensitive, but so far I've never had any problems. I'm due to pick up another ten next week. Saying that, my water is very soft, and they need soft water I believe. I've seen them in other people's tanks and they seem very light in comparison. Mine are lovely and deep brown and their behaviour is brilliant. They just look like they glide through the water too as their find are transparent. 
If your in a hard water area then I think you have to use ro water. I'm not too sure. I know a1matt kept these successfully.


----------



## Ian Holdich (30 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 gallon 450l vision update with pics*

Yes amte the tank looks really good. It's hard to get the right sense of depth in a tank like this and you nailed it.

I use RO water, and the plan was to add some of these. I might just need to re-think my plans. Have you got loads of flow in there?


----------



## Alastair (30 Sep 2011)

*Re: 120 gallon 450l vision update with pics*

Thanks mate. It's pretty difficult to plant and everything not look so squashes as the bowfront is quite deceiving. I just need to pull out the wood and can't bring myself to do it. I like the shape of the bowfronts but a bugger to try and get an arrangement of plants. Aquajardin had a lovely planted bowfront but can't find the pics of when it was Massively planted. 

If you use ro water mate you should be fine in that sense. It's just a case of adding back the magnesium etc isn't it? I just pop 9 tsps of magnesium a week and one tsp of calcium nitrate and it doesn't affect them at all. I've never even tested my water to know the hardness etc. They're very happy and Great little characters. 
As with a lot of fish, like discus, it's not always the case of them being super sensitive. I know people who keep discus in much cooler temperatures with no problems. And as for water quality, I can't remember who it was I was talking to not long ago, but they'd been on a trip, and had gone on a boat up where duscus are found, and apparently the water was full of allsorts if crap, and oils etc and the discus they saw didn't seem bothered. Whether that's true or not I dont know. I think you'd be fine with choco's just acclimatise them a lot longer. I do and never lost any


----------



## Westyggx (4 Nov 2011)

*Re: 120 gallon 450l vision update with pics*

Any updates pal?


----------



## Alastair (4 Nov 2011)

*Re: 120 gallon 450l vision update with pics*

Yep lol. 
Right where to start, I decided that i was keeping my larrvlee piece of wood, I couldn't bring myself to get rid. Plus it wasn't cheap. So, I thought rather than have it hidden away, I'll make it the focus of the tank, with plants around it. 
Out it all came with the help of Matt aka cichlidfam, as it's s bloody hefty weight of tree and I was pretty ill at the time. 

Ran Into a problem in that the wood had swollen over the 6 months in the tank, so two piece needed chopping off to get it upright in the tank. And it would only fit dead centre so the idea of slightly off to the right went.
So chopping done, in went the wood again but upright do it looks like a rooted tree submerged. 
Then in went the echinodorous plants around the tree and the blyxa that grows like a weed (cheers Westy) lol. 
I only have the left side planted almost as I want it to be, as the right side I have s problem taking the smaller wood out as my bristlenose will not budge no matter what I try. He's still stuck in if I pull it out and dont want to lose him so will wait till he's snacking on his cucumber one night and grab the wood. 
I've also started using my DIY reactor which I'm having great success with. Bubble free water yippee. 
Here's a pic of the left side of my tank, once the right side is done I'll take full shot but still need more plants yet.



Chocolate gouramis as usual coming out for a chance to have their picture taken lol 
So if anyone's got any echinodorous species they don't want I'll gladly take off your hands lol. I have some more crypts coming courtesy again of Westy so should contrast a bit more hopefully. I feel it's missing something though and not sure. Any ideas? 

Here's the reactor in action too. What a beast


----------



## Westyggx (4 Nov 2011)

*Re: 120 gallon 450l vision update with pics*

Love that wood mate, would be good to see a full tank shot to get a better perspective though.


----------



## Alastair (4 Nov 2011)

*Re: 120 gallon 450l vision update with pics*

Ok ok here it is then lol. It still needs a good fair amount of planting to do, and not sure whether to pull the wood out on the right. Thoughts? Excuse the state of the right I've not concentrated on the bit yet


----------



## Ian Holdich (4 Nov 2011)

*Re: 120 gallon 450l vision update with pics*

That looks great, but i would tend to agree with you Alastair, the far bit of wood isn't doing a lot for the scape (room for more plants!).

*thumbs up*


----------



## fish bait (4 Nov 2011)

*Re: 120 gallon 450l vision update with pics*

Great tank keep it up it


----------



## Matt Warner (4 Nov 2011)

*Re: 120 gallon 450l vision update with pics*

Looks really good mate. I love the piece of wood in the middle and the piece of wood to the right. Is that a snail you have at the bottom left? I love the tank it's a lovely size and I love the curved front of these tanks.


----------



## Alastair (5 Nov 2011)

*Re: 120 gallon 450l vision update with pics*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> That looks great, but i would tend to agree with you Alastair, the far bit of wood isn't doing a lot for the scape (room for more plants!).
> 
> *thumbs up*



Thanks mate. Yeah I'm hoping it looks great, was unsure when I pulled it all out if I'd made the right decision but it's done now. And, guess what? Pulled the smaller wood out so can concentrate on getting the right side in check now. Have some star grass coming from Matty so that can go in there too


			
				fish bait said:
			
		

> Great tank keep it up it



Thanks mate. Will try to improve. Also am looking for a decent camera to improve pics and not use my iPhone.



			
				Matty1983 said:
			
		

> Looks really good mate. I love the piece of wood in the middle and the piece of wood to the right. Is that a snail you have at the bottom left? I love the tank it's a lovely size and I love the curved front of these tanks.



Cheers Matty, it's a big size tank and although it's bow fronted, it adds a different view than the norm. Not a fan of smaller bow fronts but 5ft is perfect. Only the one big piece of wood in now. Yeah that's one of a couple of snails I have.  I've got 4 zebra nerite snails, and two orange looking ram shorn snails that I gathered snail in on plants or something. They look nice anyway with their bright orange shells.


----------



## cichlidfam (5 Nov 2011)

*Re: 120 gallon 450l vision update with pics*

Whoooo, looking good now mate, you feel somethings missing.........how about a bucket load of plants that you gave me hahaha.

My bylxia( if thats how you spell it) still isnt doing so good!! I dont think it likes the easycarb.

Matt


----------



## Alastair (5 Nov 2011)

*Re: 120 gallon 450l vision update with pics*

Ha ha yeah go on then lol. I've got a big gap where the wood was lol. You'll have to give the blyxa a little time mate you've just rescaped do it needs to adjust again. Your dosing enough ferts and the easy carbo shouldbt affect it at all. Give it another week and they'll be reet, plus you'll have your co2 set up then. Can bump your lighting up a bit too then now


----------



## niknaksky (6 Nov 2011)

*Re: 120 gallon 450l vision update with pics*

Loving the new scape mate that big trunk is great wish I could find a bit like that:O)


----------



## Westyggx (6 Nov 2011)

*Re: 120 gallon 450l vision update with pics*

Saw this in the flesh yesterday, great tank! The trunk has some moss creeping up on one side and some riccia growing on the other!

cheers for the bits and bobs you gave me mate, going to check the bubble counter again tonight as it went off last night with the timer so couldn't check again.


----------



## Alastair (6 Nov 2011)

*Re: 120 gallon 450l vision update with pics*



			
				niknaksky said:
			
		

> Loving the new scape mate that big trunk is great wish I could find a bit like that:O)



Cheers mate. The woods going to be with me a very long time lol. 



			
				Westyggx said:
			
		

> Saw this in the flesh yesterday, great tank! The trunk has some moss creeping up on one side and some riccia growing on the other!
> 
> cheers for the bits and bobs you gave me mate, going to check the bubble counter again tonight as it went off last night with the timer so couldn't check again.



And who says Riccia doesn't attach of its own accord hey lol. I didn't out it their. 

Hope the diffusers reet


----------



## Alastair (7 Nov 2011)

*Re: 120 gallon 450l vision Flowering Blyxa*

Just a quick update. Have shuffled around the right side now since removing the small piece of wood. I'll be posting up a pic this week at some point, didn't realise how much crap could find its way under though. Crikey. I've done 4 gravel vacs from Saturday till today. 
I've taken out alot of blyxa, and noticed six are sending up flower stems. Fingers crossed they flower under water. I did by chance leave one blyxa floating on the top and when feeding my fish this evening I noticed this, I'm pretty chuffed. 


Quite proud of it actually


----------



## Westyggx (7 Nov 2011)

*120 gallon 450l .....flowering blyxa japonica*

Mate that's awesome! I have some appearing on my Blyxa also, the buds that is.


----------



## Alastair (8 Nov 2011)

*Re: 120 gallon 450l .....flowering blyxa japonica*

It's the first time ive had anything flower in it ha. I've got the buds too just hope they flower. Must something in the water round here I reckon ha ha


----------



## Antipofish (6 Dec 2011)

*Re: 120 gallon 450l vision update with pics*



			
				Alastair said:
			
		

> Ok ok here it is then lol. It still needs a good fair amount of planting to do, and not sure whether to pull the wood out on the right. Thoughts? Excuse the state of the right I've not concentrated on the bit yet



Hey Alastair... PLANT ID please   What are the tall, thin, crimped looking plants to the right of the wood ? Thanks.


----------



## Westyggx (6 Dec 2011)

*Re: 120 gallon 450l vision update with pics*



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> Alastair said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cryptocoryne balansae


----------



## Antipofish (6 Dec 2011)

*Re: 120 gallon 450l .....flowering blyxa japonica*

Cheers.  Im liking that.  As a crypto is it easy to keep ?  Any particular place to source it from better than other ?  I live down south and from what I have seen our choices of plants at LFS's is shocking !!!


----------



## Westyggx (6 Dec 2011)

*Re: 120 gallon 450l .....flowering blyxa japonica*



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> Cheers.  Im liking that.  As a crypto is it easy to keep ?  Any particular place to source it from better than other ?  I live down south and from what I have seen our choices of plants at LFS's is shocking !!!



The Green Machine sells them mate and they are pretty easy to grow and keep.


----------



## Antipofish (6 Dec 2011)

*Re: 120 gallon 450l .....flowering blyxa japonica*

Awesome.  Or is there anyone on here who has some spare or some for sale ?


----------



## Alastair (6 Dec 2011)

*Re: 120 gallon 450l .....flowering blyxa japonica*

Hi mate. They're cryptocoryne balansae. They were just in their to keep them alive till I'd posted them off


----------



## Antipofish (6 Dec 2011)

*Re: 120 gallon 450l .....flowering blyxa japonica*



			
				Alastair said:
			
		

> Hi mate. They're cryptocoryne balansae. They were just in their to keep them alive till I'd posted them off



To quote Henry Higgins in "My Fair Lady",    "Damn! damn! damn! damn! damn!"

If you ever have any more you wanna post, I will give you my address, lol.


----------



## Alastair (7 Dec 2011)

*Re: 120 gallon 450l .....flowering blyxa japonica*

Ha ha. They were huge too. I had more than that. I may have some small plantlets in which I'll have a snoop tomorrow and let you know. If so you can have them.
I need to update this journal too


----------



## Antipofish (13 Dec 2011)

*Re: 120 gallon 450l .....flowering blyxa japonica*



			
				Alastair said:
			
		

> Ha ha. They were huge too. I had more than that. I may have some small plantlets in which I'll have a snoop tomorrow and let you know. If so you can have them.
> I need to update this journal too



Any luck finding any plantlets  ?


----------



## Alastair (5 Jan 2012)

*Re: 120 gallon 450l .....flowering blyxa japonica*

Haven't updated this journal for a bit now, so will take some fresh pics tomorrow and pop up as made a few changes. However I'm over the moon. Was just having a quick nosey in the tank before I turned the lights off and happen to stumble across these little beauties........



[/url]



[/url]



[/url]



[/url]

These have come from my wild pair of panda Corys and am gobsmacked as I never clocked them turning on the Barry white music or anything. My albino Corys lay eggs every other week and never had any from them


----------



## foxfish (5 Jan 2012)

*Re: 120 gallon 450 litre - Unexpected surprise!*

Mate that is fantastic & I know the feeling of joy you are experiencing as my pandas did exactly the same about two months back!
Never expected anything until I thought I was hallucinating while watching three tiny pandas mooching around the bottom!


----------



## Alastair (5 Jan 2012)

*120 gallon 450 litre - Unexpected surprise!*



			
				foxfish said:
			
		

> Mate that is fantastic & I know the feeling of joy you are experiencing as my pandas did exactly the same about two months back!
> Never expected anything until I thought I was hallucinating while watching three tiny pandas mooching around the bottom!



Ha ha thanks mate that's exactly what I thought I was doing when I noticed them. Felt surreal watching them. Über cute they are too. Excuse the crappy iPhone pics.

I do feel a tad guilty though as it was only yesterday I was using my gravel cleaner and giving the blyxa a good sucking through which Is where I found these little ones. I never even checked the bucket after when I threw the water away......I'm hoping I didn't suck any up :0(


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Antipofish (5 Jan 2012)

*Re: 120 gallon 450 litre - Unexpected surprise!*

Hey Alastair, amongst your black florabase, there are lighter coloured bits.  What is it ?


----------



## Alastair (5 Jan 2012)

*120 gallon 450 litre - Unexpected surprise!*

Hey mate, it's the odd bit of cat litter that was pushed up when my little girl turned the hose on too fast which brought the stuff up from under that columbo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antipofish (5 Jan 2012)

*Re: 120 gallon 450 litre - Unexpected surprise!*

Ahh cool, lol.  thought it might have been a few flecks of the brown colombo. Just sent u a PM re that


----------



## Alastair (6 Jan 2012)

*Re: 120 gallon 450 litre - Unexpected surprise pg 6*

have yet another surprise await me when i turned my lights earlier too, my E.Uraguayensis has been sending out a flower stem which ive kept under water to encourage new plantlets but was greeted with these this afternoon


DSC00320 by Mr-T-, on Flickr

quite proud as shows my water must be tip top....if on;ly i could get rid of this annoying oil on top of the water


----------



## mitchelllawson (6 Jan 2012)

*Re: 120 gallon 450 litre - Unexpected surprise pg 6 and pg 7*

Looks very cool, were did you get the wood from, sorry if i missed it


----------



## foxfish (6 Jan 2012)

*Re: 120 gallon 450 litre - Unexpected surprise pg 6 and pg 7*

You could make a temporary DIY skimmer to remove the surface oil - just need a small powerhead in a plastic bottle with some floss above the pump & fix the device just under the surface.


----------



## Matt Warner (6 Jan 2012)

*Re: 120 gallon 450 litre - Unexpected surprise pg 6 and pg 7*

Nice pics Alastair, those are some nice flowers you have growing there. I know how you feel about the oily surface film. I've had it on the surface of my water for a few weeks now and some days it's there and some days it's not as bad. I find that if I have the windows open, it improves, so I'm thinking it could be something to do with the central heating, as it is a hot air system and it could be blowing crap around the room and then settling on the water. Iother than that's don't know as all plants are growing well.


----------



## malawistu (6 Jan 2012)

*Re: 120 gallon 450 litre - Unexpected surprise pg 6 and pg 7*

Really like this tank brilliant


----------



## Alastair (6 Jan 2012)

*Re: 120 gallon 450 litre - Unexpected surprise pg 6 and pg 7*



			
				mitchelllawson said:
			
		

> Looks very cool, were did you get the wood from, sorry if i missed it



Hi mate, I got it locally from a store called the abyss. It's massive when you see it in person and took two people to get it in the tank as it literally is a tree. Well the bottom half of one. I was originally going to take it out but when I switched it to the upright position it looked really natural.



			
				malawistu said:
			
		

> Really like this tank brilliant



Thanks matey    I'm glad it's liked by a few 



			
				Matty1983 said:
			
		

> Nice pics Alastair, those are some nice flowers you have growing there. I know how you feel about the oily surface film. I've had it on the surface of my water for a few weeks now and some days it's there and some days it's not as bad. I find that if I have the windows open, it improves, so I'm thinking it could be something to do with the central heating, as it is a hot air system and it could be blowing crap around the room and then settling on the water. Iother than that's don't know as all plants are growing well.



Hmmm it could be that then, I make sure I don't use any aerosols, plug ins etc so can't be that. When I blow it it opens, then instantly seals over again, yet if I put mu hand in the tank it seems to clear about a good ten centimetres. Even the filter breaking the surface I've tried to no avail. 



			
				foxfish said:
			
		

> You could make a temporary DIY skimmer to remove the surface oil - just need a small powerhead in a plastic bottle with some floss above the pump & fix the device just under the surface.



Exactly my thoughts too mate but I would have complicated things in making one but that is what I'll try now if it's not gone by mid next week cheers mate


----------



## Antipofish (6 Jan 2012)

*Re: 120 gallon 450 litre - Unexpected surprise pg 6 and pg 7*

Hey Alastair, have you thought of using something like this ?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EHEIM-SUR...5?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish&hash=item2c5cc930d7


----------



## foxfish (7 Jan 2012)

*Re: 120 gallon 450 litre - Unexpected surprise pg 6 and pg 7*

Or you could go the Tom Barr route & buy a proper surface overflow then move over to a trickle filter & sump


----------



## Alastair (7 Jan 2012)

*120 gallon 450 litre - Unexpected surprise pg 6 and pg 7*



			
				foxfish said:
			
		

> Or you could go the Tom Barr route & buy a proper surface overflow then move over to a trickle filter & sump



Not a bad idea bit far too complicated for me lol. Then theres the gas off from using a sump so more co2 needed etc. I have thought of sumping my tank many a time but may well leave that until I get another tank 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sarahtermite (7 Jan 2012)

*Re: 120 gallon 450 litre - Unexpected surprise pg 6 and pg 7*

Only just come across this journal - absolutely beautiful (and yay! to your new babies!). And you definitely did the right thing moving that beautiful piece of wood to an upright position. I think it really makes the tank and sets off the plants to perfection.


----------



## Alastair (7 Jan 2012)

*120 gallon 450 litre - Unexpected surprise pg 6 and pg 7*



			
				sarahtermite said:
			
		

> Only just come across this journal - absolutely beautiful (and yay! to your new babies!). And you definitely did the right thing moving that beautiful piece of wood to an upright position. I think it really makes the tank and sets off the plants to perfection.



Aww gee thanks :0). Glad you think so. I feel the same about the wood, plant wise it's changed a bit so will put pics on tomorrow to show how it  is currently growing in. Not everyone's cup o tea but I'm happy with it. 
Babies are doing great and really is unreal seeing the tiny little things scouraging around for food. There not even phased by my face pressed to the glass ha ha. I've recently changed my halide unit and got some fantastic bulbs which make greens stand out and reds are really showing. Plus my tanks like lemonade from all the pearling. 

Couple of piccies to follow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westyggx (8 Jan 2012)

*120 gallon 450 litre - Unexpected surprise pg 6 and pg 7*

Looking good pal!


----------



## cheekycharly (9 Jan 2012)

*Re: 120 gallon 450 litre - Unexpected surprise pg 6 and pg 7*

Just took the time to look at your vision and all I can say is JEALOUS! I'm going to have to learn from you! Have you change dthe bulbs in your vision?


----------



## Alastair (26 Jan 2012)

*Re: 120 gallon 450 litre - Unexpected surprise pg 6 and pg 7*



			
				cheekycharly said:
			
		

> Just took the time to look at your vision and all I can say is JEALOUS! I'm going to have to learn from you! Have you change dthe bulbs in your vision?



Hiya mate sorry I didn't realise you'd posted or I'd have replied. Thanks for the encouraging comments. It's slowly getting to where I want it now. I eventually changed from the standard 4 x 54w t5s and went to 2 x 150w halides.


----------



## Ian Holdich (26 Jan 2012)

*Re: 120 gallon 450 litre - Unexpected surprise pg 6 and pg 7*

sorry missed this Alastair, that pic of the flower is great!

looking great mate.


----------



## Alastair (26 Jan 2012)

*Re: 120 gallon 450 litre - Unexpected surprise pg 6 and pg 7*

Well here's s quick update as I said I'd upload a couple of pics of how it's looking at the minute. 
I've had trouble with trying to get flow spot on with it being such a big tank plus the bowed front makes it even harder, especially if using the twin spray bars. Also the tree trunk has made it difficult as it likes to interrupt the flow. 

Here's how it looks as of today. Have plsnted some glosso a week or two ago and growth is mental, as is all of the plants really. 




[/url]



[/url]



[/url]

I'm really happy it looks as it does as I'm just leaving it to do its thing now and the fish seem to love the chaotic look. Also my Xmas moss (I think) along with the pellia on the wood are really going great now. I've had the panda babies do really well too since they popped up. 
Have also got some lovely plants coming from luis to add to my echinodorus collection. Just a Shame that I have to strip it down in 4 weeks to move. Hopefully it will just be a days work pulling it down and setting up again as only moving a couple of streets away. 
I've also got a vortech mp10 which I'll have in a couple of weeks which will help immensely with a nice gentle pulse flow occasionally. 
Sorry for the pic quality I'd just snapped with my iPhone. 

Cheers everyone


----------



## awtong (26 Jan 2012)

*Re: 120 gallon 450 litre - Unexpected surprise pg 6 and pg 7*

Love the tank   

I was going to put up some Vision 450 pics but I may have to wait now you have put these up!   

Andy


----------



## Iain Sutherland (26 Jan 2012)

*Re: 120 gallon 450 litre - Unexpected surprise pg 6 and pg 7*

Looks cracking buddy, you certainly found how to use the bow front better than i ever did!! Square is the future 

Bet youve got some plans for a bit of a rescape with the move though mate?

Jealous of the MP10, been looking at them for my marine... just cant quite justify until i upgrade that too.  It never ends!!  Grass is always greener........

Anyway buddy you should be very pround of the beautiful tank you have created!!


----------



## Westyggx (27 Jan 2012)

*120 gallon 450 litre - Unexpected surprise pg 6 and pg 7*

Looks even better in the flesh!


----------



## Antipofish (28 Jan 2012)

Its looking awesome Alastair !!!  What are you planning when you strip it down for the move ? Are you going to replant in the same way... do a layout and copy it ? Or change it round ? Either way I imagine you will want to plan ahead so that when it comes to doing it you can just crack on and do it.  Big task, but I am sure you will manage it. Have you given any thought on keeping your filter mature and not having too much bacterial wastage ?  You probably have but I know that moving house is a nightmare and easy to overlook so many things


----------



## Alastair (30 Jan 2012)

Antipofish said:
			
		

> Its looking awesome Alastair !!!  What are you planning when you strip it down for the move ? Are you going to replant in the same way... do a layout and copy it ? Or change it round ? Either way I imagine you will want to plan ahead so that when it comes to doing it you can just crack on and do it.  Big task, but I am sure you will manage it. Have you given any thought on keeping your filter mature and not having too much bacterial wastage ?  You probably have but I know that moving house is a nightmare and easy to overlook so many things



Cheers mate. I'm pretty happy with it now. It's not as much maintenance since I've gotten rid of most of my stems, so I do a slight trim once a week, gravel vac with water change day and that's it really other than dosing etc. 
I think when I move, I'll aim for the same or similar as I think it looks very natural. If I could get myself to part with the tree trunk then I'd go for a scaped look but the wood is far too nice to not keep in it. The plants are all very well established now especially the echinodorus species so they shouldn't take too big a hot being uprooted. It should only be over two days max. 
I've been given a 90cm tank which I'll transfer the fish over too( not looking forward to that bit) and put both filters on to the same tank too but at a far lower flow rate. This will allow me to strip the tabk completely, then get it moved to the new house and planted back up, filled and then I'll drive the half emptied small tank over then and get the fish back in. Sounds simple but it's going to be a huge pain.


----------



## Antipofish (30 Jan 2012)

Alastair said:
			
		

> Antipofish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I bet it will be ! Rather you than me.  When you say gravel vac, do you mean that in the traditional sense (ie plunging the tube into the substrate) or just sucking up anything resting on the surface of the substrate ?


----------



## Themuleous (30 Jan 2012)

Looking great 

Sam


----------



## Dan-CR4 (30 Jan 2012)

Thats a real nice tank, seeing all these tanks is making me see how much I got to learn.


----------



## awtong (31 Jan 2012)

Hopefully will be moving myself soon and not looking forward to moving the 450l Vision.  Any experiences you find out and wish to share will be gratefully received!

Andy


----------



## Alastair (9 Feb 2012)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Looking great
> 
> Sam



Thanks Sam 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Alastair (9 Feb 2012)

Antipofish said:
			
		

> Alastair said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just sucking up anything resting on the surface mate. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Alastair (9 Feb 2012)

awtong said:
			
		

> Hopefully will be moving myself soon and not looking forward to moving the 450l Vision.  Any experiences you find out and wish to share will be gratefully received!
> 
> Andy



Sure, will do andy. I've moved tank positions once before, but only from one spot to another wall in the same room, and, wait for it...........because I didn't want to go through the hassle of storing fish in boxes etc etc.....I bought the same tank, sited it where I wanted it, and just popped everything into it ha ha. Very lazy I know but one but of advice with these is you'll need a bloody big net to attempt catching your fish. I'm getting a pond net to catch my lot ha!! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jellyfish6 (11 Feb 2012)

> I've had trouble with trying to get flow spot on with it being such a big tank plus the bowed front makes it even harder, especially if using the twin spray bars. Also the tree trunk has made it difficult as it likes to interrupt the flow.



Nice looking tank Alastair.  So how did you over come the issue of the bow front?  I ask, as I have a 260 and have the same issue.

Thanks


----------



## Iain Sutherland (11 Feb 2012)

[/quote]
Nice looking tank Alastair.  So how did you over come the issue of the bow front?  I ask, as I have a 260 and have the same issue.

Thanks[/quote]

I struggled with a 260 vision for a year, alistair has proven that the bow front can be done but i never cracked it entirely!
I reckon the 450 must be easier   

What the new plan then alistair.... 150 opti white?


----------



## Ian Holdich (11 Feb 2012)

just read you're selling up...can i just say how much i have enjoyed this journal. 

heres to another scape!


----------



## foxfish (11 Feb 2012)

I could not agree more,what a great thread you made, here's to the next project complete with sump


----------



## awtong (12 Feb 2012)

+1 to both the above!

Andy


----------



## Alastair (12 Feb 2012)

jellyfish6 said:
			
		

> > I've had trouble with trying to get flow spot on with it being such a big tank plus the bowed front makes it even harder, especially if using the twin spray bars. Also the tree trunk has made it difficult as it likes to interrupt the flow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I found that circular flow rather than spray bars were much better at distribution. An outlet rear right blowing left, and a powerhead front left blowing down and right. Spray bars the flow would find its way to the centre of the tank more. Nice looking tank Alastair. So how did you over come the issue of the bow front? I ask, as I have a 260 and have the same issue.

Thanks[/quote]

I struggled with a 260 vision for a year, alistair has proven that the bow front can be done but i never cracked it entirely!
I reckon the 450 must be easier 

What the new plan then alistair.... 150 opti white? [/quote]

Lol it was a real pain getting the flow right mate ha ha. And that will be what I'm aiming for, a 150cm optiwhite. Have been looking for prices online but all seem massively expensive. 


			
				ianho said:
			
		

> just read you're selling up...can i just say how much i have enjoyed this journal.
> 
> heres to another scape!



Thanks Ian that's great coming from you mate it really is. I so don't want to get rid. At this rate it's going to have to come across anyway as I'm not getting much interest at present. Having an Empty tank just sat there is punishment in itself and ill be fighting twitchy fingers!!! I'm going to have to have some willpower to not start something with it again lol. 


			
				foxfish said:
			
		

> I could not agree more,what a great thread you made, here's to the next project complete with sump


Thanks mate. I didn't realise it was liked as much. Your pushing me for a sump aren't you lol. 

I'd like to thank everyone though for the interest shown in this tank, and really don't want it to go. It may get turned into a new scape whilst funds are saved for a 150 optiwhite if I still have it when I've moved. 

Thanks to you all. It's down to help and all the info off here that I have all the knowledge and the capability to grow algae free plants.


----------



## Antipofish (12 Feb 2012)

Lets just get this straight ? You are NOT selling up as in giving up right ?  At least you better not be   Just flogging bits and plants till you are ready to do the new tank ?  Alastair, just get the Optiwhite on your plastic mate.  You have spent enough moving I am sure so another chunk wont hurt   Your current tank will sell eventually.  You know you can't sit there twiddling your thumbs.  Your last tank was awesome and I reckon you would do wonders with a decent size OW  But just dont sell all your kit at silly money until you know what you might need.   I have seen people sell all their stuff with the intention of getting all new, and then never get back into it to the level they were at !! (Actually I am talking about myself.  When I moved to New Zealand I had just set up a 4'x2'x2' marine with Giesemann halides with moonphase and everything, a Deltec AP850 skimmer, tunze pumps, it was the gnats nuts.  Flogged it all for half what I paid for it and never set another reef tank up again.  Only now, 9 years on, am I able to start running a semi serious tank, and even this is kind of on a shoestring).  Best of luck though, just dont make any rash decisions just to make the house move easier.


----------



## Alastair (14 Feb 2012)

Antipofish said:
			
		

> Lets just get this straight ? You are NOT selling up as in giving up right ?  At least you better not be   Just flogging bits and plants till you are ready to do the new tank ?  Alastair, just get the Optiwhite on your plastic mate.  You have spent enough moving I am sure so another chunk wont hurt   Your current tank will sell eventually.  You know you can't sit there twiddling your thumbs.  Your last tank was awesome and I reckon you would do wonders with a decent size OW  But just dont sell all your kit at silly money until you know what you might need.   I have seen people sell all their stuff with the intention of getting all new, and then never get back into it to the level they were at !! (Actually I am talking about myself.  When I moved to New Zealand I had just set up a 4'x2'x2' marine with Giesemann halides with moonphase and everything, a Deltec AP850 skimmer, tunze pumps, it was the gnats nuts.  Flogged it all for half what I paid for it and never set another reef tank up again.  Only now, 9 years on, am I able to start running a semi serious tank, and even this is kind of on a shoestring).  Best of luck though, just dont make any rash decisions just to make the house move easier.



Well I can proudly say that for the time being, the tank will be moving with me and kept for a few months whilst funds for a 150 or 180 optiwhite get saved up. I'm sensible in that I don't allow myself plastic so I pay as I go in theory ha ha. 
However the tank will be having a new layout done, possibly keeping the wood but going for an island look, like James Finley's at TGM but without Big stems etc. I'm not giving too much away for now, but ive had a few people say to not get rid,. So I'm being sensible for once. Had a good chinwag with Westy today too about the idea of a new scape so will be practically giving away most of the plants if not all, and keeping just a bit of the sp Japan and glosso. All the moss in the tank is taken though unfortunately. 
What a pain it's going to be moving it though grrrrr


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ste_v5 (16 Feb 2012)

ive just read through all your journal amazing


----------



## sanj (18 Feb 2012)

> I'm sensible in that I don't allow myself plastic so I pay as I go in theory ha ha.



Smart lad, I wish I had that self control.


----------



## Alastair (18 Feb 2012)

sanj said:
			
		

> > I'm sensible in that I don't allow myself plastic so I pay as I go in theory ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> Smart lad, I wish I had that self control.



Ha ha. On that thought, when's your journal getting updated sanj 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alastair (8 May 2012)

Well here's to the end of my high tech journal 

The final pic before tear down






Not a great pic but had lots of fun with this tank. Must upload the videos of it at some point. 

The end


----------



## awtong (8 May 2012)

Cracking tank   

Love the Echinodorus just left of centre.

Andy


----------



## Timms2011 (15 May 2012)

Fantastic Aquarium, looks very professional... I saw a vision 450 in my LFS what a giant. look forward to the video


----------



## deepak267 (17 May 2012)

Lovely Setup. 


Good Luck


----------



## Brian Murphy (6 Dec 2012)

Excellent journal .... I have a juwel 400 and you have just given me some ideas regarding distribution of Co2.  I had tried powerheads before but it just ate up a few plants and I thought it was too powerful but since I've lost alot of plants I think I now can start again but using a powerhead to push Co2 to the other side of the tank aswell


----------



## oldbloke (7 Jun 2013)

Brilliant.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (15 Mar 2015)

Hi Alastair, Great Journal  Fantastic Tank Looking forward to looking at your other work now


----------



## Alastair (15 Mar 2015)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Alastair, Great Journal  Fantastic Tank Looking forward to looking at your other work now



Hello mate, thanks lots for that, this was quite an old one but one which I learnt everything possible about keeping plants healthy and vibrant before getting into scaping properly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

